# login mobile problems



## Gos (Oct 12, 2011)

I am newbie, but am a paid up TTOC member, I can log in on both sites no probs on my laptop but I can only login on my mobile on the home page which then puts me straight to the mk1 page then logs me off  so a pretty frustrated.

do I need to register separately on mobile?

thanks in advance 

got my member pack today


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi, your TT Forum user name and password remain the same wherever you log on from so must be a separate issue on the mobile. Heard of a few others having similar issues but as my Tapatalk works fine I can't advise.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I deleted the forum from tapatalk then added it again and it worked for me.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

I now have the same sort of problems ONLY when using Mozilla on one desktop:
I log in and then get redirected to... log on. So that's an infinite loop to nowhere.

Same desktop PC and MS IExplorer is no problem.

Laptop and Mozilla is no problem.

I've had a look at a few things but patently haven't looked far enough yet...

<EDIT> Have just read viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609 and resolved.


----------

